

Drone Survival Guide - Know your Drones - shaneofalltrad
http://rt.com/news/drone-survival-guide-published-774/

======
BrandonMarc
Interesting list. Isn't some of the advice outdated? I recall an older story
about al Qaeda's drone-avoidance manual, and how some of the advice given
isn't as helpful, or can make you more of a target.

